# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  "Stockholm - säg nej till spårvagnar"

## vristo

Varmasti keskustelua herättävä uutinen ruotsalaisessa GT Expressenissä:

Jimmy Fredriksson: 
"Stockholm - säg nej till spårvagnar"

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:08 ----------

Mutta toisaalta Dagens Nyheter kertoo, että:

Spårväg till Sergels torg nästa sommar

----------


## hmikko

Hieman epäloogisesti Fredriksson tyrmää ratikat vanhanaikaisina, hitaina ja sanoo niiden "varastavan" tilaa katuympäristössä, mutta seuraavassa kappaleessa valittaa, että Göteborg ei ole saanut aikaiseksi laajentaa ratikkaverkkoaan kuin kahdeksalla kilometrillä viimeisen neljänkymmenen vuoden aikana. Eikö rakentamatta jättäminen ole pelkästään hyväksi, jos ratikat kerran tärvelevät kaupungin ja ovat "todistetusti" tehoton liikenneväline? Lopussa olevasta heitosta päätellen tosin bussit eivät nekään ilmeisesti ole hyvä juttu. Tukholman metro on tietysti hyvä ja kaunis. Göteborgissa vaan paikallinen päätöksenteko jumittaa, kuinka ollakaan, jokun kalliin tunnelisuunnnitelman takia... 

Rutinaan ratikoiden pienestä kapasiteetista luulisi löytyvän vasta-argumentteja Tukholmassa omasta takaa. Tvärbanan matkustajamäärät eivät ole ihan mitättömiä. Junat eivät tietysti ole metrojunien pituisia, mutta voihan pidemmillekin tarvittaessa tehdä pysäkit (en tiedä, onko nykyisellä Tvärbanalla mahdollisuuksia/tarvetta/haluja).

----------


## kuukanko

Fredriksson on tainnut saada innoituksen juttuunsa Tukholman kauppakamarin analyysistä, jonka mukaan Tukholmassa ei kannata investoida raitiovaunuihin, vaan ennemmin kannattaisi investoida johdinautoihin ja metron laajentamiseen.

----------


## Nrg

> Fredriksson on tainnut saada innoituksen juttuunsa Tukholman kauppakamarin analyysistä, jonka mukaan Tukholmassa ei kannata investoida raitiovaunuihin, vaan ennemmin kannattaisi investoida johdinautoihin ja metron laajentamiseen.


Onko Tukholma helsinkiläistymässä? Sillä erotuksella tosin, että tunnelbanan jatkolla saavutettaneen suurempi hyöty kuin täkäläisen metron jatkamisella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko Tukholma helsinkiläistymässä? Sillä erotuksella tosin, että tunnelbanan jatkolla saavutettaneen suurempi hyöty kuin täkäläisen metron jatkamisella.


Mitä nyt sitten helsinkiläistymisellä ymmärretään. Ratikoiden paluu on helsinkiläistymistä, mutta myös sen väittäminen, että ratikkaliikenne on kallista ja bussit ja metro halvempaa.

Jälkimmäinen väite on tietenkin ymmärrettävä kauppakamarille. Sen tavoite on ajaa kaupan ja liike-elämän etuja, ei kuluttajan etuja, jotka erityisesti lyhyellä tähtäimellä ovat kaupan ja liike-elämän etujen vastaisia. Kauppakamarin etu on, että asioita tehdään yhteiskunnassa mahdollisimman kalliilla tavalla. Siten saadaan kuluttajien käytettävissä olevasta varallisuudesta mahdollisimman paljon siirtymään kauppakamarin jäsenten hallintaan.

Kun siis joukkoliikennettä hoidetaan mahdollisimman kalliilla eli busseilla ja metrolla, kauppakamarin jäsenten liikevaihto maksimoidaan ja kuluttajien aineellinen elintaso minimoidaan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Muutama kommentti:

Ensinnäkin GT Expressenin teksti on kolumni, eli kärjistetty mielipidekirjoitus, ei uutinen.

Toisekseen, Tukholman kauppakamarin selvitys on käytännössä heidän oma kärjistetty mielipiteensä, ei varteenotettava liikennetutkimus. On kuvaavaa, että siinä verrataan kaksiniveljohdinautoa yksinajettavaan A32 - vaunuun, kun Tvärbanalla ajetaan yleisesti kaksinajossa. Lähteinä selvityksessä on pääosin johdinauton puolesta kampanjoivia nettisivuja. Tukholman kauppakamari on aiemmin mm. kunnostautunut esittämällä Vihreän linjan asemien määrän puolittamista Etelä-Tukholmassa rakentamalla linjat kokonaan maan alle.

Göteborgin raitiotiellä on omat ongelmansa. Oman kokemukseni perusteella Tukholmassa linjojen 12 ja 22 liikenne on Göteborgia sujuvampaa mm. rahastajarahastuksen ja tehokkaampien ovikäytäntöjen vuoksi, vaikka toki linjat eivät nykyisin kulje keskustaan. Göteborgissa raitiotiet tarvitsisivat myös liikennöintikäytännön särmäämistä, vaikka toki vähemmän kuin Helsingissä.

Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että raitiotien rakennustyöt välillä Alvik - Sundbyberg ovat jo alkaneet, ja keskustaraitiotie on tarkoitus aloittaa piankin, valitettavasti PPP-seikkailut ovat viivästyttäneet töitä.

----------


## Nrg

> Mitä nyt sitten helsinkiläistymisellä ymmärretään. Ratikoiden paluu on helsinkiläistymistä, mutta myös sen väittäminen, että ratikkaliikenne on kallista ja bussit ja metro halvempaa.


Viestini oli puoliksi vitsillä heitetty, joskaan ei ehkä ihan loppuun asti ajateltu, heitto, jolla lähinnä viittasin HKL:n trollikka- ja tietysti metrosuunnitelmiin. Onhan kuitenkin totta, että ratikkaa pukkaa nyt kovasti kaupungille lisää, mikä on varsin suotuisa kehitys. Toivotaan että tulos olisi toimivaa.

On tietysti totta sekin, että kyseessä on vain kolumni, mutta välillä suhtaudun vakavasti kyseisenlaisiin teksteihin. Vaikkei takana olisikaan faktaa, teksti saattaa kuitenkin mennä ihmisiin kuin häkä, kunhan vain kirjoittaa vakuuttavasti. Olen nimittäin itsekin mennyt jos jonkinlaiseen lankaan. Noh, tiedä sitten kuinka vakavasti otettava kirjoittaja on kyseessä, mutta noin yleisesti kuitenkin.

Uskoisin nyt kuitenkin, etteivät Tukholman ratikkasuunnitelmat yhden kauppakamarin edustajan, sanoisinko perusteettomiin, mielipiteisiin kaadu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Oman kokemukseni perusteella Tukholmassa linjojen 12 ja 22 liikenne on Göteborgia sujuvampaa mm. rahastajarahastuksen ja tehokkaampien ovikäytäntöjen vuoksi,...


Millä tavoin Göteborgin raitioliikenne muuttuisi nopeammaksi, jos vaunuissa olevat lipunmyyntiautomaatit korvattaisiin rahastajilla? Kuljettajiltahan ei paikkakunnalla ole voinut ostaa lippuja noin pariin vuoteen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Huomannet, että puhuin Tukholman raitiotien ominaisuuksista. Rahastajarahastuksella on muitakin hyötyjä kuin vain lipunmyynnin nopeus, esimerkiksi sosiaalinen kontrolli. 

Lisäksi, vaikka toki tiedän, että Göteborgin raitioteiltä on lopetettu kuljettajien lipunmyynti, on hyvin epätodennäköistä että ko. kolumnisti olisi tietoinen kyseisestä uudistuksesta tai sen vaikutuksista matkanopeuksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä nyt sitten helsinkiläistymisellä ymmärretään. Ratikoiden paluu on helsinkiläistymistä, mutta myös sen väittäminen, että ratikkaliikenne on kallista ja bussit ja metro halvempaa.


Olisikohan Tukholmassa se ongelma kuitenkin se, että kerran purettua keskustan raitiotieverkkoa ei noin vaan ykskaks rakenneta takaisin. Kadut ja monet muut asiat pitää käytännössä rakentaa uusiksi että saadaan kaistat raitiovaunuille. 

Ymmärrän Fredrikssonin kritiikin osittain, vaikka siinä paistaa myös asiantuntemattomuus läpi. Toisaalta ironinen puheenvuoro lienee kaikesta huolimatta ollut suunnattu enemmän göteborgilaisille kuin tukholmalaisille päättäjille.  Tukholmassa tarvitaan varmaan aika perinpohjaista arvokeskustelua siitä millaista joukoliikennejärjestelmää halutaan seuraaviksi 50-100 vuodeksi, ja sikäli ilahduttavaa että on tehty päätöksiä raitiotielinjojen rakentamiseksi, ja valmistuneiden linjojen osalta tulokset ovat olleet myönteisiä. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä että missä määrin keskustankin aluetta voidaan palvella raitioteillä, esikaupunkien kohdalla ei liene juuri mitään epäselvää. 

t. Rainer

----------

